
Scientists create a jet engine that uses plans created from electricity - solarengineer
https://aip.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/5.0005814
======
solarengineer
Quote from the Futurism article [0] that links to the submission: “ A
prototype jet engine can propel itself without using any fossil fuels,
potentially paving the way for carbon-neutral air travel. The device
compresses air and ionizes it with microwaves, generating plasma that thrusts
it forward, according to research published Tuesday in the journal AIP
Advances. That means planes may someday fly using just electricity and the air
around them as fuel.”

[0] [https://futurism.com/the-byte/jet-engine-powered-
electricity](https://futurism.com/the-byte/jet-engine-powered-electricity)

